# your calling?



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 29, 2004)

How do you know you are callled to a particular ministry?

what I mena by ministry is pastoral, apologist, theologian , husband/father etc....

Like I know many of you are pastors here or like Paul a apologist etc...

So how did you know God was telling you 'do this'!

blade


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 29, 2004)

O. Palmer Robertson discusses this issue well near the end of his book, [i:a2d3651e3f]The Final Word[/i:a2d3651e3f]. Basically, since God has stopped speaking and revealing His will through all means but Scripture and providence, those are the very two things we must use to make such decisions. We need to constantly fill and sharpen our minds with prayerful meditation on Scripture, and as we thus become more conformed to Christ, we will gain wisdom and be better able to make responsible, biblical decisions when God providentially presents us with life's options.

As Robertson put it, many charismatics think that they have more of God's direction in their life because they believe in God's continuing revelation today. However, he points out, quite the opposite is true: Cessationism gives us the responsibility and freedom to make responsible decision-making that is tempered and guided by our knowledge of Scripture, without having to wait for "a word from the Lord" before acting on a situation we see as an opportunity to fulfill God's purpose for us after analysing the situation with biblical principles and sanctified wisdom. While this way of decision-making is not as "automatic" as the mystical techniques for "finding God's very will for this specific situation," it is the biblical model and requires the Christian to be more responsible and more dependent on the Bible for their everyday life, since there is not an "easy answer" for every situation.

There is actually a full book on this very subject entitled [i:a2d3651e3f]Finding the Will of God: A Pagan Notion?[/i:a2d3651e3f] by Bruce Waltke and Jerry MacGregor, both Reformed. It speaks against the mystical "searching" and decision-making principles so popular in evangelical circles today, and calls for a return to faith in God's providence and rational, responsible decision-making that comes from wisdom rooted in a mind saturated with Scripture.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Aug 29, 2004)

I feel like God has created me with an ability for and desire to teach others (although few tunes do I get to teach, and even fewer times to I do it in a humble spirit) and I have developed a desire to teach at a university as a professor of history. I want to impact the university in my department, my class, and ultimately in the university as a whole. That is my goal. I would also like to have Christian professors get involved with campus ministries (particularly RUF, which has wonderfully strong ties to the church, and is not a church substitute).


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:
"How do you know you are callled to a particular ministry?"

If you ever find the answer to that question LET ME KNOW!!!

This is something that has driven me [b:c335c94124]absolutely[/b:c335c94124] crazy...probably due mostly to various charismatic type misunderstandings of the work of the Spirit on my part and, consequently, has been one of the reasons that I reject the charismatic viewpoint.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2004)

thank you for your thoughts gentleman

appreciated,
blade


----------



## just_grace (Nov 7, 2004)

" There is a full book"...from a young person...is sad....what fills your life lad?
I have made many mistakes but before I die I will bring forth fruit for Christ.

Books... Fruit is better.

David


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> O. Palmer Robertson discusses this issue well near the end of his book, [i:a2d3651e3f]The Final Word[/i:a2d3651e3f]. Basically, since God has stopped speaking and revealing His will through all means but Scripture and providence, those are the very two things we must use to make such decisions. We need to constantly fill and sharpen our minds with prayerful meditation on Scripture, and as we thus become more conformed to Christ, we will gain wisdom and be better able to make responsible, biblical decisions when God providentially presents us with life's options.
> 
> As Robertson put it, many charismatics think that they have more of God's direction in their life because they believe in God's continuing revelation today. However, he points out, quite the opposite is true: Cessationism gives us the responsibility and freedom to make responsible decision-making that is tempered and guided by our knowledge of Scripture, without having to wait for "a word from the Lord" before acting on a situation we see as an opportunity to fulfill God's purpose for us after analysing the situation with biblical principles and sanctified wisdom. While this way of decision-making is not as "automatic" as the mystical techniques for "finding God's very will for this specific situation," it is the biblical model and requires the Christian to be more responsible and more dependent on the Bible for their everyday life, since there is not an "easy answer" for every situation.
> ...



Great, another book Imust have!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> " There is a full book"...from a young person...is sad....what fills your life lad?
> I have made many mistakes but before I die I will bring forth fruit for Christ.



I guess I don't quite understand what you mean. We all make mistakes, and we are all predestined to glorify God - but does that decrease in any way the need to continually strive to conform our minds to God's Word and its prescriptions for living and decision-making? Absolutely not.



> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Books... Fruit is better.
> 
> David



And just how are we to become effective in producing fruit for God's kingdom and glory if not by having our minds continually tempered with Scriptural wisdom and application? And in attaining those things, how can we possibly neglect the wisdom of the rest of the church in sermons, lectures, books, etc.?


----------



## just_grace (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by just_grace_
> ...



I agree that church history is important , I myself have many books on the church fathers and others...
( and I love to read them )

Knowledge puffs up , Love builds up.

As a Christian, I profess to have the Holy Spirit within me. If any one does not have the Spirit of Christ within them...they are not a Christian. The words of Paul the Apostle to the non-Jews.

Jesus said "it is the Spirit that leads into Truth", I agree that we should always listen to men of God....but how real is the Holy Spirit in your life and mine and whats is stopping Him from being there more.

Lasting Fruit in our everday lives with people is what God looks for, not how much we know about scripture and difficult bits of it.

David

[Edited on 11-27-2004 by just_grace]


----------



## Ianterrell (Nov 27, 2004)

David,

You are setting up an unnecessary bifurcation. A false dilemna. "Fruit or books. Choose ye this day whom you will serve!" Why not both?


----------



## Ianterrell (Nov 27, 2004)

"Have you never read in the scriptures?" - Jesus (Matt 21:42)

Mt 22:29
But Jesus answered them, "You are wrong, because you know neither the scriptures nor the power of God. 

Mr 12:24
Jesus said to them, "Is not this why you are wrong, that you know neither the scriptures nor the power of God? 

Ac 17:2
And Paul went in, as was his custom, and for three weeks he argued with them from the scriptures, 

Ac 17:11 
Now these Jews were more noble than those in Thessaloni'ca, for they received the word with all eagerness, examining the scriptures daily to see if these things were so. 

Ro 15:4 
For whatever was written in former days was written for our instruction, that by steadfastness and by the encouragement of the scriptures we might have hope

Ro 15:14 I myself am satisfied about you, my brethren, that you yourselves are full of goodness, filled with all knowledge, and able to instruct one another. 

2Co 8:7 
Now as you excel in everything--in faith, in utterance, in knowledge

I could go on of course, the point I hope is clear knowledge without holiness is worthless but so is a so-called holiness devoid of understanding. How do we even begin to know what holiness consists of without seriously attending to the word of God?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 27, 2004)

Paul to Timothy, "Bring the parchments!" I postulate that these were books, although my Greek professor says they were the parchments that Paul needed to write on. Anyway, Paul showed himself familiar with Greek poetry so one can assume that if he approved of pagan literature (through a presuppositional ananlysis, of course ), he would give his hearty amen to men who write on the faith.

Just_grace, 

You are cautioning us against reading doctrinal exhortations written on paper. If I were to take your words and print them out, I would have a small booklet written by you with your thoughts on it. If I were to read your thoughts where you warn against reading the thoughts of others in a polemical way, where would I then be?

However, I will hand you this much: I can relate to what you are saying. Richard M. Weaver in a phenomenal book, _The Southern Essays of Richard M. Weaver_, says that the Southerner got irritated with theological hairsplitting (although this was in the context of unitarian rationalism). I can accept your complaints if we were over-rationalizing the faith, but I do not think we are since there are few Thomists on the board (sorry, I couldn;t resist).


----------



## just_grace (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorry lads but I am not gonna join you here.
Books are great....

I love one especially.


David


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 27, 2004)

You are making a false dichotomy. Books are great as a means to an end, not an end to themselves.


----------



## just_grace (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by just_grace_
> ...



Yes...definately..

Your Salvation is an offering to God from Christ.

David

[Edited on 11-27-2004 by just_grace]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyway.... back to the subject at hand.

I do not believe that God places "callings" on your life in the way it is popularly thought of. I do believe God calls us, but his callings are effectual. If God calls you to be a pastor, then you WILL be a pastor, as per God's decree. But I don't believe God has put a calling on our lives that we must somehow find where God has hidden it, or else we miss God's will for our lives. Examine yourself for the gifts and desires God has given you, and go in that direction seeking to glorify God in whatever you do. As one well respected theologian once stated, "Love God and do as you please."


----------



## just_grace (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes sorry. When I was saved I was working on a farm, the people were Christians, after 11 years I had the chance to move so I did. And progressed. Now I live in the French PyrÃ©nÃ©ees.

Love that statement... Luther was not the first to state that though ... I believe..

David


----------



## pastorway (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> Anyway.... back to the subject at hand.
> 
> I do not believe that God places "callings" on your life in the way it is popularly thought of. I do believe God calls us, but his callings are effectual. If God calls you to be a pastor, then you WILL be a pastor, as per God's decree. But I don't believe God has put a calling on our lives that we must somehow find where God has hidden it, or else we miss God's will for our lives. Examine yourself for the gifts and desires God has given you, and go in that direction seeking to glorify God in whatever you do. As one well respected theologian once stated, "Love God and do as you please."



What about unsaved or unscrupulous men or even _women_ who are pastors? Did God call them if that is what they are?

I know that I was called to preach the gospel and while I thought for years I was going to be an evangelist - and even majored in evangelism at college - God made it quite clear that I was to be a pastor. And I am.

As to being called - all I can really say is that if you are called by God to a specific task (preaching, missions, etc) then you will know it and be SURE. If you doubt and are always having to ask if you were called then you probably were not. 

Remember what to say when He calls?

"Speak Lord, for Your servant is listening."

Phillip

[Edited on 11-28-04 by pastorway]


----------



## dust with Holy breath (Dec 3, 2004)

I would suggest a little book by the name of:
*The World According to God: A Biblical View of Culture, Work, Science, Sex & Everything Else* by Greg Johnson as a means to an end (Knowledge of Christ, Philippians 3:7-11). 

Here is a link to it at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-9192847-4111962?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

All knowledge learned and anything we do for that matter should be for the purpose of fanning the flame of desire for Jesus Christ. Anything else is settling for lesser glories and is idolatry.


----------



## Peter (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Yes sorry. When I was saved I was working on a farm, the people were Christians, after 11 years I had the chance to move so I did. And progressed. Now I live in the French PyrÃ©nÃ©ees.
> 
> Love that statement... Luther was not the first to state that though ... I believe..
> ...



?I didnt know the Pyrenees ran through Wales?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 4, 2004)

*All knowledge learned and anything we do for that matter should be for the purpose of fanning the flame of desire for Jesus Christ.*

"All knowledge learned and anything we do for that matter should be for the purpose of fanning the flame of desire for Jesus Christ."

Ooooohhh... I like that statement! I'm going to write that down and refer to it frequently. Thanks for an excellent saying!

By the way, as to "Calling." I've heard it said on the "White Horse Inn" that our calling can be considered by asking the questions, "What do I like? and What am I good at?" Generally, if you find a fit, and it glorifies the Lord, then a person can be said to have found his calling.

As the shoemaker asked Luther: "Luther, how can a serve?" "Luther asked, 'What do you do?'" The man said, "I am a shoemaker." Luther said, "Then make the best pair of shoes possible and sell it for a fair price."

Doesn't sound too spiritual, but I sense the ring of truth there.


----------



## just_grace (Dec 11, 2004)

It does'nt, although in many ways very similar, singing, sheep, mountains although a bit more snow here....the beer is worse but the wine better and the people very different.

David



> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by just_grace_
> ...


----------

